# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess my ethnicity!

## Faunus



----------


## Mordred

I think you're pretty hard to pin down since you could fit in almost any country in Europe. I have several friends here in Sweden that has your resemblance. I may be very wrong but I would guess central Europe and surrounding areas plus British Islands. But again, northern Italy or Spain are also possible.

Ultimately I would go for British Islands. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## bigsnake49

Galicia, Spain.

----------


## ratchet_fan

I'll guess Portugese

----------


## bigsnake49

> I'll guess Portugese


That would've been my second guess.

----------


## Angela

British Isles.

----------


## real expert

You give me an Eastern European vibe. Sometimes Germans with Eastern European input look like you. The classification would be a bit easier if you had posted a pic of you in profile too.

----------


## Mordred

> You give me an Eastern European vibe. Sometimes Germans with Eastern European input look like you. The classification would be a bit easier if you had posted a pic of you in profile too.


May I ask what "Eastern European" mean in the sense in your comment to specify a large area with huge ethnic diversity vis-a-vis "Germany" as one specific nationality? Do germans have an extremely specific look as to you could pinpoint a northern german to a Dane or a southern Swede?

Is it alright to ask if you could provide some pictures of a German with an Eastern European input and if possible a German with a Scandinavian input so it could be easier to see the difference?

Don't get me wrong, I'm just curious. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## mitty

You look British to me, but with a little Italian heritage also?

----------


## Faunus

@Mordred
@bigsnake49
@ratchet_fan
@Angela
@real expert
@Mitty

When I shave the beard, am not tanned and have longer hair I've been told I look british irl too hahaha. I want to post some more revealing pics. Later in the day I'll post the real result under spoiler. Just want to see if it's easier with non selfie pics.

----------


## Angela

> @Mordred
> @bigsnake49
> @ratchet_fan
> @Angela
> @real expert
> @Mitty
> 
> When I shave the beard, am not tanned and have longer hair I've been told I look british irl too hahaha. I want to post some more revealing pics. Later in the day I'll post the real result under spoiler. Just want to see if it's easier with non selfie pics.


The first picture is very deceiving. Here you look either Southern European or even maybe something like Anglo Indian?

----------


## Mordred

I would agree with Angela on the first picture, except the Indian comment. My favorite British bands are Beatles, Rolling Stones and Pink Floyd. Most of the band members are very dark, but then again they come from northern England which have much darker features than Londoners and southern coasts of England. A tanned Mason, Richards or McCartney look definitely southern european. 

From your comment I understand that you're not British then.
Taking a look on the next two pictures it strikes me that you have a thin and "long" face which I find in Scandinavians and a lot of the time in Italians, especially northern Italy. But I don't think you're Scandinavian judging from the pictures and lean towards the northern parts of Italy or Spain. 

As I said in my first comment I still think you're a bit of chameleon and could fit in a lot of europan countries. If I had a last shot I would go for Portugal. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Duarte

Surely you would plot well in Portugal, mainly in the central region and also in the Algarve. The northern Portuguese and the Spanish from Galicia have a more Celtic footprint, like mine, for example, a Celtiberian. Regardless of plotting further north or further south, you are a handsome guy.





Cheers :Good Job:  :Smile:

----------


## real expert

Now you look to me like certain Turkish people but you look also like a Georgian or Chechen. So like someone from the Caucasus regions. Besides, I don‘t think that you look British at all. Especially when going by the shape of your eyes, eyebrow. To me you don't look typical Italian either. You could pass as a person from the Balkan though, like North-Macedonia. Overall you have a look that isn't easy to classify.

----------


## real expert

> May I ask what "Eastern European" mean in the sense in your comment to specify a large area with huge ethnic diversity vis-a-vis "Germany" as one specific nationality? Do germans have an extremely specific look as to you could pinpoint a northern german to a Dane or a southern Swede?
> 
> Is it alright to ask if you could provide some pictures of a German with an Eastern European input and if possible a German with a Scandinavian input so it could be easier to see the difference?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm just curious. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk



No problem, I will post pics from Germans and Germans of slavic origin which illustrate that typical Poles, Russians and other slavic people can be told apart from typical Germans. However, let's wait for a moment for the revelation of Faunus concerning his ethnicity.

----------


## Mordred

> No problem, I will post pics from Germans and Germans of slavic origin which illustrate that typical Poles, Russians and other slavic people can be told apart from typical Germans. However, let's wait for a moment for the revelation of Faunus concerning his ethnicity.


I believe Poland is Central Europe so don't bother with that. Or will you post pictures of Klaus Kinski, Tim Borowski, Klose, Podolski or Gunter Grass or even von dem Bach-Zelewski? Or since my big interest in football even Littbarski. I'd like to see ethnic Belarus, Russians and Ukrainians mixed with Germans and see a distinctive difference. And 'eastern" europe includes way more than slavs you mention. 

Agreed, let's wait until Faunus reveals the enigma 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Faunus

Thank you all for the answers! Let's get to the point... I'm italian! 50% Lazio, 25% Abruzzo and 25% northern Italy (Emilia Romagna-Veneto).

It's been really interesting for me to see how I get perceived. Hope you had fun too!

----------


## Mordred

> Thank you all for the answers! Let's get to the point... I'm italian! 50% Lazio, 25% Abruzzo and 25% northern Italy (Emilia Romagna-Veneto).
> 
> It's been really interesting for me to see how I get perceived. Hope you had fun too!


Thanks Faunus! I wasn't that far off but still not correct. I've been working at the front desk in the 80's at scandinavias largest hotel. It really doesn't say that much when compared to when I was in Moscow and stayed at a hotel that could accommodate more than 10k visitors. 

Had a pleasure to meet a lot of tourists from all over the world daily and sometimes one think that this could be a good source of knowledge of guessing a nationality, but most of the time it proves how wrong one could be with "narrow" thought.

When you say that you're Italian it perfectly fits the picture, though I still think that you'd fit perfectly in the British Isles. I had such a hard time to think of where on earth I could place your face on some of the pictures and then it hit me; you look a little bit like an young Gary Lineker, my childhood hero in the early 80's in Premier League. 

I'm not saying you're identical but there's a small resemblance.
Thanks for a good fun!

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## mitty

Well on post 10, pic 1, you really remind me of an Italian man from Rome that my sister used to go out with many years ago.
He was handsome too, like you are.

----------


## Mordred

These are probably the most known Swedes with one parent being Swedish and one Italian.

1. Marcus Birro
2. Veronika Maggio
3. John Guidetti
4. Bianca Ingrosso
5. Mauro Scocco


Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## real expert

> Thank you all for the answers! Let's get to the point... I'm italian! 50% Lazio, 25% Abruzzo and 25% northern Italy (Emilia Romagna-Veneto).
> 
> It's been really interesting for me to see how I get perceived. Hope you had fun too!


I‘m“shocked“, bro. :Embarassed:  Normally I have a good rate in guessing Italians right but in your case I was totally off and wrong. May I ask you that: Did you take a DNA test? Anyway,no matter how trained your eyes are there are always people who will bring you to the limits. Besides, in Germany there are plenty of Italian migrants who are often confused for Turks and I usually can tell them apart from Turks.

----------


## real expert

> I believe Poland is Central Europe so don't bother with that. Or will you post pictures of Klaus Kinski, Tim Borowski, Klose, Podolski or Gunter Grass or even von dem Bach-Zelewski? Or since my big interest in football even Littbarski. I'd like to see ethnic Belarus, Russians and Ukrainians mixed with Germans and see a distinctive difference. And 'eastern" europe includes way more than slavs you mention. 
> 
> Agreed, let's wait until Faunus reveals the enigma 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk



Poland is geographically speaking a Central European country but when it comes to culture, language and ethnicity Polish people are rather Eastern European. Hence,in Germany Poles are considered as Eastern European as Russians or Ukraine. Besides, Poles refer to themselves as Eastern Europeans too.

Well I didn‘t want to post anyone of the people you‘ve mentioned. LOL. Podolski, Klose or Kinsky are largely of polish origin. Kinsky has some Russian mix too. Just wait and see.

----------


## Mordred

> Poland is geographically speaking a Central European country but when it comes to culture, language and ethnicity Polish people are rather Eastern European. Hence,in Germany Poles are considered as Eastern European as Russians or Ukraine. Besides, Poles refer to themselves as Eastern Europeans too.
> 
> Well I didn‘t want to post anyone of the people you‘ve mentioned. LOL. Podolski, Klose or Kinsky are largely of polish origin. Kinsky has some Russian mix too. Just wait and see.


Klaus Günter Karl Nakszyńsk is Kinskis real name. The ending is not-sky but -ski. He's of Prussian and Polish origin. He has no Russian and no Swedish in him.

Basically your previous posts gives me a weird vibe, can't really say what it is. I think most people would agree with me. Please don't bother with what we've been talking about since it would be of little value to me or other people on this forum. 

By the way, you should investigate what Adolf or Goebbels have in their DNA since both look very Chechen or Turkish. 

Stay safe in these pandemic days. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Faunus

European 97,5%
-Southern European 93,5%
--Italian 83,4%
--Spanish & Portuguese 1,7%
--Greek & Balkan 0,6%
--Broadly Southern European 7,8%
-Northwestern European 2,6%
--British & Irish 0,6%
--Broadly Northwestern European 2,0%
-Broadly European 1,4%

Western Asian & North African 2,2%
-Arab, Egyptian & Levantine 1,6%
--Broadly Arab, Egyptian & Levantine 1,6%
-Broadly Western Asian & North African 0,6%

Unassigned 0,3%

----------


## Faunus

I think a way to guess my ethnicity is to look at the nose. It's quite common in italians:
Aspettando il tattico


Alessandro Scheraggi:


Another way to tell is probably to look at the colors (but pictures don't help because of the light). I got grey-blue eyes, and dark brown hair, which I consider to be quite common in Italy, while turks tend to have darker eyes, and northern european's blue eyes tend to be more blue, lol.

Last thing is the height. I'm 177cm, which would be quite short for a northern european.

----------


## Mordred

Thanks for the info F. Average height in Sweden is 181,5 cm, so you're not that far off, but this is measured in Gothenburg which has a great influx of immigrants from the Middle East. I think that ethnic swedes are a couple of centimeters taller. I would say approximately 183 centimeters. 

But on the other hand if we compare with an extremely homogeneous country like Finland where the average height is 181 cm I may be wrong as well. 

A couple of years ago I read that Dutch men are the tallest and Latvia has the tallest women. The article said that this changes pretty much over time and for example North Korean women are 20 cm taller than 100 years ago.
That's pretty interesting. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------

